# What are you Gonna do With Your Economic Stimulus Check?



## Jareardy

Just like the title says, what are you going to do with your money? Me? I'm going to buy some pressurized CO2


----------



## orlando

Donate it to a charity my wife and I use quite often..


----------



## ryzilla

Jareardy said:


> Just like the title says, what are you going to do with your money? Me? I'm going to buy some pressurized CO2


That is what I am doing. I am going to get a 10# and maybe a rex set up.


----------



## JustOneMore21

I'm gonna pay off some of my credit card bill and hopefully buy some fish.  That is assuming I get a good amount!


----------



## Jareardy

kudos to you Orlando, I'm sure not many people had that in mind when they got theirs.


----------



## Minsc

I'll stimulate the economy by paying for some car repairs. Currently, a new throttle body, hopefully nothing else by then.
POS Jetta:frusty:


----------



## AaronT

I'm going to save it. Boring I know, but saving and investing is what actually stimulates a stable economy.


----------



## Deni

A couple of months ago, we had to dip into savings to pay for some extensive dental work for my husband. This will just about replace what we had to spend.


----------



## cs_gardener

I'll put it towards converting my covered deck to an enclosed patio /kitty playground.


----------



## gibmaker

Bills, Bills, Bills


----------



## frozenbarb

Im going to buy a Chocolate Factory


----------



## JanS

We would normally just stick it in the savings like we do everything else, but since it's actually supposed to be spent, we're probably going to put it toward a new camcorder or new dining room set.



AaronT said:


> I'm going to save it. Boring I know, but saving and investing is what actually stimulates a stable economy.


I totally agree with that one, but we figured if we actually said we're putting the money toward one of those things we need, we'll perhaps stop dragging our feet and just do it.  Sounds good anyway. LOL!


----------



## cah925

New speakers to replace the ones I just blew in my car.


----------



## ombcat

If you really want to spend a little of this money make a donation to THE CAUSE,INC It is tax deductible and also at the same time you are helping a want to be hobbyist enjoy aquarium keeping. Most of the donation we receive are from businesses not connected with aquarium keeping and it has surprised me how little interest individual hobbyist have been in helping others who want to have planted tanks but don't have the monetary means to do so.
wilma


----------



## theinjected1

Ink. Been looking to start a back piece so this should get an outline done.... hopefully. If no, Tropheus for the new 125 I am starting this summer. Them little buggers can be $$$$$.


----------



## nailalc

My wife and I are planning a trip to the Black Hills this summer, not sure if this check will be spent for the trip, but maybe.......


----------



## brewce

Most of it will go toward my 5 year old twins college fund. Then maybe some new plants for the tank. But will this check actually be considered income, of a taxable nature? 

Great I can't wait for yet another 1099 G to lose in the house somewhere.

brewce


----------



## Deni

> Is the stimulus check taxable?
> No. This amount will not be included in your 2008 gross income. The stimulus check is an advance payment of an additional, new tax credit related to your 2008 income tax return.


http://bishop.house.gov/usermedia/Stimulus Frequently Asked Questions.pdf


----------



## SkinniMini

I'm thinking about a Nikon D40X camera....._or _if I can find a good price, a D60.


----------



## FinLess

Make a donation to The Cause (of course  )as a thank you for helping me with my first planted tank.


----------



## robloredo

gamble it


----------



## goalcreas

Spent it last year


----------



## aug4you

Fill up my gas tank to get to my job that I am still lucky enough to have. Hopefully $600.00 bucks will be enough to do this by then.


----------



## goalcreas

aug4you said:


> Fill up my gas tank to get to my job that I am still lucky enough to have. Hopefully $600.00 bucks will be enough to do this by then.


Yep, that is SAD BUT TRUE


----------



## mikenas102

I drive 47 miles each way to work. 5 days a week. At $3.40 a gallon my $1800 will be good for about 5 months of traveling to work so I can continue to pay taxes to support those who would rather live off the working class than become one of them.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama

I'll stick with my personal rule for all extra monies I gain. Extra monies include: regular tax refund; any overtime hours (rare, but sometimes); or the odd occasion when bonuses are actually achieved - yes the deck _is _stacked against this really. Also those two months having a third payday, instead of the normal two, etc., etc.

My scheme is always a 50/50 split. 50% discretionary spending & 50% towards improving my overall finances.

50% - something completely fun! Usually hobby related, or a mini vacation, although sometimes necessary new clothes. Last year's spring overtime hours allowed purchasing a new t-5 unit for my high tech tank.

The 50% toward better finances is split again: 25% into my emergency fund savings account & 25% goes toward larger payments for any outstanding debt - especially any credit card balance.

Using my 50/50 split helps me keep on track, a little. I don't feel so deprived and end up abandoning my attempts at savings, etc.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Since it won't be that much; not enough to invest anyways, I will prob get more black driftwood from ADA. Gotta take care of my immediate needs first


----------



## xspy

mikenas102 said:


> I drive 47 miles each way to work. 5 days a week. At $3.40 a gallon my $1800 will be good for about 5 months of traveling to work so I can continue to pay taxes to support those who would rather live off the working class than become one of them.


lol Amen! My job always moves. lately its been 93 miles 1 way. :Cry:


----------



## Minsc

mikenas102 said:


> so I can continue to pay taxes to support those who would rather live off the working class than become one of them.


High level executives?


----------



## spypet

Deposit It - then use all of it to pay more of my Taxes.
so basically this went into one pocket and out the other.
only Bush'43 could try to deceive and bribe us into believing 
such tax payer funded checks will actually help the economy.

what we needed was a "New Deal" size investment in 
our crumbling infrastructure, not this pointless handout.
_true, a "deal" would have taken longer to be felt by the
average citizen, but it would have had a lasting benefit, well
into the NEXT administration, which is why Bush didn't bother.
better to leave the next guy stuck the bill, than the benefit._


----------



## eyebeatbadgers

Mine's buying a year in college tuition. 

Didn't our government borrow this money from China anyway?

I believe so, and most people will spend it on things they buy at regular stores (espeically Wal-Mart), and where does that crap come from, China! Who's economy are we stimulating?


----------



## davemonkey

My wife and I are putting it on the last of our debt (my college loans...). I SO EXCITED that by the end of July, we'll finally be debt-free (not counting the house, of coarse).

The bad news is that she wants to then start saving up for a mini-van.  So much for my dreams of having that old 70's muscle-car....


----------



## mikenas102

Minsc said:


> High level executives?


I was thinking more along the lines of people who make a career off collecting welfare and government handouts but indeed some high level execs could be described as living off the middle class as well.


----------



## mikenas102

spypet said:


> Deposit It - then use all of it to pay more of my Taxes.
> so basically this went into one pocket and out the other.
> only Bush'43 could try to deceive and bribe us into believing
> such tax payer funded checks will actually help the economy.
> 
> what we needed was a "New Deal" size investment in
> our crumbling infrastructure, not this pointless handout.
> _true, a "deal" would have taken longer to be felt by the
> average citizen, but it would have had a lasting benefit, well
> into the NEXT administration, which is why Bush didn't bother.
> better to leave the next guy stuck the bill, than the benefit._


Spypet
Don't attempt to make this a Bush bashing thread. The liberal heroine Nancy Pelosi actually wanted a LARGER stimulus package.


----------



## flagg

I'm donating mine to Obama's campaign.

-Ricardo


----------



## York

Give it to Obama's campaign so we can kiss goodby to the USA after he's elected.
When the Dems took over the house, wheren't the supposed to fix everything!!!
Uhmmm!!!
Give me a tax break!!!!


----------



## goalcreas

How can they with the record number of filibusters?


----------



## Gilraen Took

That's what I did with mine! And then some! But so far she's been worth every penny of it ^_^


----------



## junior10476

I'm using mine to pay for gas and buy rice.


----------



## foofooree

robloredo said:


> gamble it


Lol, your from las vegas, of course thats what you would do


----------



## AaronT

Okay folks let's keep this on track. Politics is one of those subjects that is best to avoid on the forums.


----------



## Nevermore

I still haven't received my check - has anyone else not received theirs?


----------



## mikenas102

I haven't received mine either but I did receive a notice the other day saying it should be mailed by the 27th. There are still 2 batches of checks to be sent out. It goes by the last two numbers of your social #.


----------



## Nevermore

That's reassuring. Thanks!


----------



## Brilliant

Well...I was stimulated for a little bit...but then I had to get heating oil...then AC service...gotta love this climate  Whammo...gone. :|

I still yearn to be stimulated so I am thinking about getting a Hobie Mirage Outfitter.


----------



## aquanut

duh... you already spent it on the increased price of gasoline this year. actually, my stimulus check didn't even cover the increased cost in gasoline. hybrid car here i come!


----------



## LIONHEAD

Five BLUE DIAMOND DISCUS, and a new lighting system, and a few bills......and a 12 pack of ST PAULY GIRLS...:drinkers:


----------



## JanS

Nevermore said:


> I still haven't received my check - has anyone else not received theirs?


Nothing here yet either. We did get a notice in the mail today saying that we should expect to see it in early July though.


----------



## mikenas102

Got mine today.


----------



## Brilliant

mikenas102 said:


> Got mine today.


Hmm I got an idea if you need one ...you should buy Devils season tickets and invite me for Flyers games...:fish2:


----------



## Zapins

What economic stimulus check? How do I get one?

I worked last year but not full time!


----------



## mikenas102

You have to have filed a tax return and not be claimed as a depenent by anybody else.


----------



## Zapins

Agh, ok I'll look into it, but I'm pretty sure I'm a dependent since my parents are paying for my university tuition 

In lieu of saying what I WILL do with my economic stimulus check I'll say what I WOULD do IF I had one...

I'd buy back my canon rebel XTI camera for 300$ and put the other 300$ towards a new lens.

Then I'd go out and take pictures of EVERYTHING!!!!11


----------



## lnb

Get my super dupa Co2 regulator, split to three tanks, from Sumo.


----------



## InTr4nceWeTrust

I used my parents' stimulus checks to buy a chiller for my saltwater tank ~_~


----------



## BryceM

Hmmm. There is a demographic of people that don't get them, even if they did pay taxes. I won't go into my bitterness about that - a whole forum could be filled with the politics behind it.

I suppose if I did get a "stimulus" check, it would go right back into the account I use to pay my taxes in the first place.


----------

